# Five Months to Places...



## Rouxster (May 23, 2008)

Headed back behind the plaster line in October after a 7 year sojourn on the dark side-- theater administration _(shudder)-- _looking to knock the rust off my leatherman and crescent before I stumble around in the dark again.

Thought this might be a good place to hang out and catch up on what I've been missing.

Kept my card, but feel I may have lost my edge...whatcha got for me?


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 23, 2008)

Weclome back to the fold! Once you go black, it's impossible to shake it off entirely (even when dealing with Admin). You'll find that while some things have changed a lot - mostly lighting and sound - tech is still tech. 

It still amazes me at the info to be found here. There are some truly gifted folks hanging around and they thankfully are willing to share with the rest of us.

Good luck upon your return and don't be afraid to jump in with both feet.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 23, 2008)

Indeed, welcome to the booth. We often provide an invaluable resource, and we certainly provide some fun. Ask any question you have, and offer up any answers you have. Make friends with the search tool, but though we grumble about it we will answer questions as many times as they are posted. Stick around, we are glad to have you!


----------



## derekleffew (May 23, 2008)

Welcome, Rouxster. We seem to have a shortage of theatre administration types here, so hopefully you'll be able to answer some questions as well. For instance, why can't admin budget properly? Why can't the artistic committee pick shows that will actually draw an audience? Who's idea was it to book Miley Cyrus in a casino (how many moms and their preteen daughters did they think would drink and gamble)?http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/rouxster.html


----------



## Rouxster (May 23, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, Rouxster. We seem to have a shortage of theatre administration types here, so hopefully you'll be able to answer some questions as well. For instance, why can't admin budget properly? Why can't the artistic committee pick shows that will actually draw an audience? Who's idea was it to book Miley Cyrus in a casino (how many moms and their preteen daughters did they think would drink and gamble)?http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/rouxster.html




And now, more importantly, who's going to pay for the new keyboard I need after snorting tea-- Earl Grey-- out my nose and into it?

I'm in fundraising right now, and coming out of annual budget meetings last week, you're asking the same questions I am. I'm about done trying to figure out how the powers that be make decisions that I have to figure out how to pay for and ready to coil cable & push the go button.... on the shows that sell a 15% house...


----------



## gafftaper (May 25, 2008)

Hey Rouxster welcome to the Booth. 

Some suggested topics you might want to brush up on: 

-LED technology is coming on strong with lots of new cool gadgets all the time it's still really expensive but it's starting to be a viable option for those with big budgets. 

-ACN and RDM are coming to full implementation. The end result will be a "plug and play" computer network for lighting control using off the shelf computer network parts. 

-Check out ETCP certification for riggers and electricians. 

-Complete new line of light boards from ETC and Strand are out.


----------

